# Do Oliver's rear legs look extra long when sitting?



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Oli is now 6 months old. We are ecstatic with our having this little guy. He is very charming and extremely funny. Training well, love's our family and can run like the wind. 

When he sits his rear legs splay out. I'm not overly concerned, but wondering if this is normal for most other cockapoos. Comments most appreciated!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to poo land. Oli's legs look just like my Beemer's did and still do. Lexi (his litter mate) has shorter legs but still long enough body so she sits side saddle. I think it all depends whether they have cocker or poodle features. As far as body shape Beemer is poodle and Lexi is cocker. 

Here's a picture from about 10 months (Christmas themed too) but Beemer is doing a good job of not sliding out his hind legs.


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Gorgeous little guys Lexi and Beemer. Maybe my pics aren't showing it too well but I see Oliver's legs as very long compared to yours. He's 23 lbs at 6 months and we are not really sure how much more he will grow, but maybe 5-10. so he will be a rather larger cockapoo. The extra long legs don't seem to be causing any problems but they do seem to be a bit odd. Thanks for your reply from Vancouver.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups often sit with legs splayed out rather than neatly tucked under them especially on a slippy floor surface like it looks like Oli is on so maybe see how he sits on carpet or grass. It is often called a puppy sit as they learn to sit neater and hold their legs under them when they are older.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oli is a big boy already. At 6 months these guys were 10-12lbs. Full grown he is 20lbs and she's 22lbs. Beemer did suddenly have crazy leg growth spurt around 1 year and now he really is all legs. I wonder if Oli's legs grew first and the rest of him will catch up. 
I did what 2nd suggested as I have tile is to put down rugs and mats, especially when training them to sit so that they had better grip. And if I have said it, he's adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has very long legs and I have been told he has the poodle build. He is about 25lbs. now and 14 months old. Actually come to think of it, he definitely did learn to tuck his legs under as he got older.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Some degree of floppy legs are normal for puppies, and poodles can have ridiculously long legs. We often say Rufus looks like he is on stilts his are so long in proportion to his body. Also there is a very gangly stage around adolescence that makes it all worse. Can you post a photo of your pup standing for us please. Long legs will make him a regal and elegant looking dog, however if you are concerned that his joints are overly loose or not formed correctly asking your vet at his next visit might be in order. Better to catch something amiss earlier than later.


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help peoples. I agree this is most likely a puppy thing. He certainly can stand up well on those hind legs without any indication of pain. And can run very fast and jump well. So, I'm not worried but if he's 23 lbs at 6 months, could he possibly double in weight? That would be the biggest of this breed I am aware of. Here's a pic from a month ago and the legs seem in proper proportion when walking.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww he is lovely and perfect proportions.

I think how much more he grows is something only time will reveal but Chance (who is not even remotely cockapoo ) weighs the same fully grown as she did as a six month old pup. She was slightly podgy as a pup and has matured and lost the podge and developed muscle instead but weight wise she did not really change after 6 months


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oli is lovely.
My Dad used to breed GSDs and GRs he used to say that pups grow front end then back end and so on for the first 8 months or so, so you should not panic at all if they look up or down at the front or back - because it takes a while to balance out!
As 2nd says slippery floors are tough for pups to sit properly on.
Also as Fairlie says if you are concerned then talk to your vet... however if he runs and jumps and is sound and happy I would try not to worry.
My poos were both about 6kg at 6 months and now are both just under 10kg - and still lean and slim built - they probably grew about an inch or two in height from what they were at 6 months too.
I reckon Oli has a little more growing to do


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you know the weights/heights of the parents? That might help give you an indication of what Oliver's full grown size will be.


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

The breeder said to expect Oli to be around 35 lbs. Does anyone have a picture of a cockapoo that size. I am eager to see how big that is.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Not to scare you but Beemer probably doubled his weight from 6 months and kept getting taller until about 20 months. But I think they all vary. I have also heard that early neutering leads to longer legs as the hormones to close the growth plates aren't there post surgery. 

Again no matter what size, he's adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

